# تحليل حركات المشي باستخدام تقنيات السونار



## مهدي الزعيم (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
امتدادا لمواضيع "دراسات في البايوميكانكس" وبعد ان افرج الله عنا وعنكم هم التحميل ... اليكم هذا الموضوع لمن يهوى تطبيقات السونار .. مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يونيو 2007)

ماقصرت وزارتنا البركة .
بعودتك يبدو تحمل لنا الكثير المثير .
تسلم اخي مهدي .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو موئل (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لكم


----------



## haedar alrobae (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور وجاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## أبو موئل (7 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksalot


----------

